# Wellbutrin



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I went on wellbutrin and it helped with the derealization,but I went off it cause I didn't want to be on meds. Since I went off it,the derealization got way worse,so I decided to go back on it.

I have anxiety too,and wellbutrin makes anxiety worse.

So what what can you take that will help with derealzation and not make visual snow and other visual stuff worse?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I went on wellbutrin and it helped with the derealization,but I went off it cause I didn't want to be on meds. Since I went off it,the derealization got way worse,so I decided to go back on it.
> 
> I have anxiety too,and wellbutrin makes anxiety worse.
> 
> So what what can you take that will help with derealzation and not make visual snow and other visual stuff worse?


Sorry to hear that you are still suffering &#8230; had been wondering about you.

What dose have you settled back to?

Does the Wellbutrin change your visual snow?

In the HPPD community, some have had help with Keppra for visual snow. And in general, many report help with anxiety and some help with visual symptoms with Klonopin. I have some improvement with 'backlighting' with Klonopin. And, yes, it is possible to be diagnoses with HPPD without having had used recreational drugs.

Has the doctor made any suggestions? [ He should ]

Perhaps Propranolol may be useful. It is a mild beta-blocker and works by calming the sympathetic nervous system, specifically by reducing epinephrine and norepinephrine. Wellbutrin increases norepinephrine and this tends to cause anxiety. So Propranolol may counteract the negative effect of Wellbutrin.

Propranolol is used for migraines - one possible diagnosis for visual snow and distortions.

Search the forum and you will see there are members who very much like Propranolol. I tried it and it was calming without negative side effects.

Again, this is something to discuss with your doctors (and of course, he has to write the scripts)

Wish you well &#8230;


----------

